# Allroad deccelarates at 120-140 km/h



## AllroadArg (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi im from argentina so sorry for my english first. Im having some issues with my allroad. When i want to accelerate futher from 120-140km/h the engine become soft and deccelerates. What can it be?

Thx in advance

Love the forum

Manuel


----------

